# Is there anyone that can help?



## Cerberus326 (Jul 7, 2017)

Is there anyone that might be willing to help with my first picture of my sona? I don't have any money to pay just looking for someone that can help with it if possible please. I can give details and have loads of time to wait for it so no rushing involved. Plus will credit the person in a post to get your art work out there n show how good you did no matter if it's bad good or awesome it might be thank you.write me here or privite convo me please.


----------



## LumeKat (Jul 7, 2017)

what kind of character?


----------



## Nelson_Denure (Jul 7, 2017)

I need practice so I'm in. As just mentioned, I need practice and please don't be rude if yo do not like it, instead suggest ways to improve! ^^


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 7, 2017)

LumeKat said:


> what kind of character?


A wolf pup.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 7, 2017)

Nelson_Denure said:


> I need practice so I'm in. As just mentioned, I need practice and please don't be rude if yo do not like it, instead suggest ways to improve! ^^


Well my sona is a wolf I know everyone has them but I likes wolves alot. He has large pointy ears the left one has a half whole cut out and three rings in each ear. Dark blue eyes with a small yellow rings in side of them. Yellow tung blue teeth. Blue zig zag going up the noise with yellow on each side of that..that meets the corner of the eyes.long hair in-between the ears that runs down his back and around the neck which is dark blue with yellow high lights. His tung sticks out of his mouth since he's a funny wolf pup most of his fur is white other than one big lighting bolt down the front and two on the back. Yellow inside those and the blue out lining them. Long tall meets the floor with a small curl at tip. One big lighting bolt on his tail. Either color scheme works. And blue nails. With yellow pads . He is 5'8" n half about 170 pounds. And very playful! Always with a Snoopy chew toy that's attached to his collar by a small rope so he doesn't lose it. ... hopefully you can do this n take all the time you need for it .trust me no rush and thank you for trying it for me. Plus I'll make sure to post it n put your name and stuff on it .thank you


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 7, 2017)

Maybe with a small blue goatee not sure about that one or not yet


----------



## Nelson_Denure (Jul 7, 2017)

Alright ^^


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 7, 2017)

Nelson_Denure said:


> Alright ^^


Ty bunches


----------



## Nelson_Denure (Jul 7, 2017)

Here's a messy flat color to see if I got the colors and details right:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(It's being buggy, right clicke and press open link in new tab )


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 8, 2017)

For some reason it's not letting me open the image and I only have a phone. I know I suck lol. But I'll load a scheme of pics for you .


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nelson_Denure said:


> Here's a messy flat color to see if I got the colors and details right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 8, 2017)

Sorry should have gave that before in details


----------



## Nelson_Denure (Jul 8, 2017)

Can you see it now? I uploaded it to another website.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nelson_Denure said:


> Can you see it now? I uploaded it to another website.


Yes I got to see it n it looks great .


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you bunches seeing it for the first time made my heart sink to the floor. In a good way.


----------



## Nelson_Denure (Jul 9, 2017)

Allright I'm going to finish it! may take a while. (That wat seeing If I got the colors n stuff right.)


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 9, 2017)

Trust me I love it so far.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 9, 2017)

There is just something so beautiful of seeing your characters for the first time. The artist was having fun and wanted to draw the left image kinda sassy. I loved it!

www.furaffinity.net: ref revision by bombarisen

Artist is Bombarisen. Does PWYW streams for a $5 minimum.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 9, 2017)

Grimm Hund said:


> There is just something so beautiful of seeing your characters for the first time. The artist was having fun and wanted to draw the left image kinda sassy. I loved it!
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: ref revision by bombarisen
> 
> Artist is Bombarisen. Does PWYW streams for a $5 minimum.


That's awesome.yes it is great seeing them for the first time ever! I'm good at drawing things but no luck at the hand of drawing anything like this. Normally anime stuff which takes for ever no free time to do so anymore. But Nelson is doing great so far. Yay. Plus helps out cuz he said he needed practice. Happy he could spare time for it.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 9, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> That's awesome.yes it is great seeing them for the first time ever! I'm good at drawing things but no luck at the hand of drawing anything like this. Normally anime stuff which takes for ever no free time to do so anymore. But Nelson is doing great so far. Yay. Plus helps out cuz he said he needed practice. Happy he could spare time for it.



I could recommend an artist that draws for a hobby. She's not charging for her work yet, but she's so good!


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 9, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Grimm Hund: DJ and Tactical Agent by GrimmHund Check her out.


----------



## Nelson_Denure (Jul 10, 2017)

Someone comment that over the eight years of imgur, that this was the worst thing ever posted. Welp here's the finished product....


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm still waiting to see what the worst thing posted is.
That's a derpy but cool pup there.


----------



## Nelson_Denure (Jul 10, 2017)

Heh.. Thanks


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2017)

I sincerely doubt that that's the worst thing EVER on imgur. I mean, WTH?


----------



## Nelson_Denure (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you so much it means a lot!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2017)

Nelson_Denure said:


> Thank you so much it means a lot!


No prob~! ^w^


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ya trust me I love it thank you Nelson!!!


----------

